# elevators as accessible means of egress



## agb4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 2000 IFC interpretation of this code section that states the level of exit discharge and the first floor are two different animals. I agree with this interp,(Section B 1003.2.13.1.1 IBC Interpretation No. 27-03 , Issued 3/8/04), however, the IBC 2006 and 2009 seem to change the code section 1007.2.1. Commentary states that emergency power and the requirement for accessible means of egress shall be enforced in a five story building. However this interpretation would require it in a four story building.I believe it should also be enforced in a four stoy building as the interpretation from the fire code has level of exit discharge at grade and the firrst story above being one floor above level of exit discharge. I know this thread might be a bit confusing, it is Monday, appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 15, 2011)

Commentary is not code and the statement about a five story building would be wrong

2009 IBC

1007.2.1 Elevators required.

In buildings where a required accessible floor is four or more stories above or below a level of exit discharge , at least one required accessible means of egress shall be an elevator complying with Section 1007.4.

EXIT DISCHARGE, LEVEL OF. The story at the point at which an exit terminates and an exit discharge begins.


----------



## Examiner (Aug 16, 2011)

Ground floor level one (exit discharge level), then floors two, three, four and five would be 4 stories above level of exit discharge.  Thus 5-story building, yes?


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 16, 2011)

2006 IBC:

EXIT DISCHARGE, LEVEL OF. The *horizontal plane* located at the point at which an exit terminates and an exit discharge begins.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 16, 2011)

Well maybe FM will cover it in his classes on egress.

I see the change now between to 06 and 09 codes. Under the 06 I was taught the 1st floor had to exit at grade level to meet the *horizontal plane.* If it did not then the 1 st floor did not count as being on the discharge level because steps and/or ramps still had to be negotiated to reach the exit discharge level.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the plug     Indeed I will cover all aspects of the Exit for both 101 and IBC including but not limited to access, exits, discharge, continuity and use of elevators for emergency egress.


----------

